# critical skills visa - consulate formalities



## sharma4bw

Hi All,

I want to attend critical skill visa at Mumbai consulate on next week. So I need some inputs. 
Has anyone received their critical skills visa? If yes please share your experience at consulate. 
I have SAQA,professional body certificate, police clearance certificate,
Medical certificate (BI-811) and radiology certificate (BI-806) .

Please let me know what are the further formalities when we visit consulate for Critical skill visa and share your experience for your issues you were faced.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## sagar525

Hi sharma4bw ,

I went at Mumbai Consulate last month for applying my critical skills visa. They didn't accept the application for following 2 reasons:

1. They said they have discontinued using forms BI-806 and BI-811. Instead they now require letter of fitness from any doctor of your choice (on doctors letterhead) and a report of chest x-ray again on doctors letterhead.

2. It would be preferred if we have certificate of registration with the relevant professional body in SA. However new directive 22 says that certificate is not mandatory.

Now when I checked with these issues back in SA office, they say that the medical forms are still in use. And at Mumbai they say they are not in use. I see a clear dis-connect here. I am trying to figure out way to move ahead and re-submit my application. Do let me know about your experience as well.


----------



## sharma4bw

Hi,
Thanks for quick replay.
Then I will go along with BI-806 , BI-811 and letter of fitness and report of chest x-ray in doctors letterhead.

Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## sagar525

You might be already aware but just to inform the Mumbai Consulate accepts applications only Monday - Thursday between 9AM - 12 AM. Also the payment mode accepted is only DD.

Do post your experience once you are through. All the best!


----------



## arshad_7383

Hi guys,

Im also thinking of applying Critical skills visa from india as there are lot of rejections when applied in SA. Which is best office to apply? Do i apply in mumbai or delhi?

Do i need to take appointment with high commission or can i directly go there with the documents?


----------



## sharma4bw

Hi,
no need to take any appointment.


----------



## arshad_7383

Hi sharma4bw,

Thanks for your inputs. Im also from hyderabad currently in SA but coming back to india for critical skills VISA application. I have 2 more questions and would appreciate your reply.

Q1) Which is best SA high commision Mumbai or Delhi? In terms of which is fast in processing?
Q2) What is time taken in issuing Critical Skills Visa? Do you know anybody who already got the Critical Skills Visa?


----------



## sharma4bw

Hi,

I am planning to go in Mumbai,I do not know which is best. Time taken means applications taking from 9AM to 12 PM.
Please share your contact info. or else send a contact info to to [email protected]


----------



## sagar525

Hi Arshad,

Once you apply for the critical skills visa, it takes 8 weeks for processing the same.


----------



## arshad_7383

Thanks for your inputs Sharma4bw & sagar525.
I also want to know whether Consulate is asking for Confirmation of critical skills? I heard somewhere it is not required but not sure. I also heard first they are giving visa only for 1 year if no offer of employment. If we have offer then they are giving for 5 years.
Not sure what will happen. All the best for application. Please post your experience when u apply the visa.


----------



## LegalMan

There are huge disconnects between Home Affairs in SA and the embassies around the world. Communication is poor. Please make sure to check at the place where you will submit and don't bother about anywhere else.


----------



## Telix

Could someone please let me know whether assessment of IITPSA is required?Or just membership is enough?


----------



## LegalMan

Membership is enough. Read more here: immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/update-ict-and-critical-skills-work-visa/.


----------



## Telix

Hi LegalMan,

I heard like I need a letter "confirmation of skills under critical skills". Then only embassy in India is accepting the application. I need to pay R3420 to IITPSA and request them for the skill assessment and letter. Do you have any clue on this?


----------



## LegalMan

Telix said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> I heard like I need a letter "confirmation of skills under critical skills". Then only embassy in India is accepting the application. I need to pay R3420 to IITPSA and request them for the skill assessment and letter. Do you have any clue on this?


As already mentioned the membership alone is enough. If the embassy asks you for the letter too, you may have to show it.q


----------



## arshad_7383

Hello guyz,

I have one more question. Do we need to submit our passport to SA high commission when we apply Critical skills visa in india?

Please share your experience.


----------



## sagar525

I submitted my critical skills category application yesterday. We our required to keep our passport at the Consulate for 2 months.


----------



## arshad_7383

hi sagar525, good to know that. All the best.

Did the consulate asked for critical skills assessment letter or did you show them Home affairs directive?

Did you applied in mumbai?


----------



## sagar525

Hi Arshad,

Yes I applied in Mumbai. 

I haven't received my assessment letter yet but I have registration confirmation details.

So the directive is sufficient for the application to be processed.


----------



## arshad_7383

oh nice. thanks. gave a bit of relief.


----------



## Telix

sagar525 said:


> Hi Arshad,
> 
> Yes I applied in Mumbai.
> 
> I haven't received my assessment letter yet but I have registration confirmation details.
> 
> So the directive is sufficient for the application to be processed.


So only the membership is required?


----------



## sagar525

Telix said:


> So only the membership is required?


Yes. You can show membership confirmation letter which has Member ID on it.

Along with this you can attach Directive 22.


----------



## LegalMan

arshad_7383 said:


> I also want to know whether Consulate is asking for Confirmation of critical skills? I heard somewhere it is not required but not sure. I also heard first they are giving visa only for 1 year if no offer of employment. If we have offer then they are giving for 5 years.
> Not sure what will happen. All the best for application. Please post your experience when u apply the visa.



Hi Arshad_7383, 

By law you are not required an offer of employment when applying for a critical skills temporary residency visa, only when apply for a permanent residency visa on the basis of critical skills. Should the SA Embassy reject the application on that basis, it can be appealed. 

Should you need to register with a professional body in accordance to your profession, and you have received a registration certificate, according to Directive 22 of 2014 DHA-57, you do not have to submit an additional document from the professional body confirming your skills.


----------



## killerkrish

@ sagar525

hii sagar, iam from hyderabad aswell... wt happend to ur application??? did u submitted it??? can u please message me ur contact number???? 

even iam planning o apply fr critical skills visa. as u r already been through the process, i would like to know how to do it n other stuff... 

thanks in advance


----------



## killerkrish

@ sharma4bw

hi bro, iam frm hyderabad... iam planning to apply fr critical skills visa... can u please message me ur contact number???? 

need some info n help regarding the documentation required fr this process....


----------



## arshad_7383

LegalMan said:


> Hi Arshad_7383,
> 
> By law you are not required an offer of employment when applying for a critical skills temporary residency visa, only when apply for a permanent residency visa on the basis of critical skills. Should the SA Embassy reject the application on that basis, it can be appealed.
> 
> Should you need to register with a professional body in accordance to your profession, and you have received a registration certificate, according to Directive 22 of 2014 DHA-57, you do not have to submit an additional document from the professional body confirming your skills.


Thanks for info LegalMan!!!.
Let's say a critical skills visa is given for 12 months if applied without offer. Once we get the job offer. What is procedure to increase validity for 5 years? Is it correction? or Extension?


----------



## killerkrish

and do we need to have work experience in the relevant field??? iam a microsoft certidied solutions expert (windows server 2012), microsoft certified technology specialist ((windows server 2008) & microsoft certifed systems engineer((windows server 2003).. i believe i come under categeory of microsoft system engineers & Desktop suport Enginer.. here iam a bit confused about" microsoft system engineers".. is it server side or software side??? apart from tht.. in the critical skills lists it was mentioned as follows...

for Microsoft System Enginers,Network Controlers,AV Specialists (Anti-virus) it is mentioned as "Prof of evaluation of the foreign qualifcation by SAQA translated
by a sworn translator into one of
the oficial languages of the
Republic."

and for desktop support engineer it is mentioned as" Prof of employment within 12
months after obtaining Critcal
Skils work visa in a form of an
employment contract specifying
the ocupation and capacity in
which the foreigner shal be
employed."

wt does this exactly mean? if i apply under desktop support engineer thn no need of saqa evaluation & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body and if i apply under microsoft systems engineer then i need to get saqa evaluation report & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body?????


----------



## killerkrish

killerkrish said:


> and do we need to have work experience in the relevant field??? iam a microsoft certidied solutions expert (windows server 2012), microsoft certified technology specialist ((windows server 2008) & microsoft certifed systems engineer((windows server 2003).. i believe i come under categeory of microsoft system engineers & Desktop suport Enginer.. here iam a bit confused about" microsoft system engineers".. is it server side or software side??? apart from tht.. in the critical skills lists it was mentioned as follows...
> 
> for Microsoft System Enginers,Network Controlers,AV Specialists (Anti-virus) it is mentioned as "Prof of evaluation of the foreign qualifcation by SAQA translated
> by a sworn translator into one of
> the oficial languages of the
> Republic."
> 
> and for desktop support engineer it is mentioned as" Prof of employment within 12
> months after obtaining Critcal
> Skils work visa in a form of an
> employment contract specifying
> the ocupation and capacity in
> which the foreigner shal be
> employed."
> 
> wt does this exactly mean? if i apply under desktop support engineer thn no need of saqa evaluation & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body and if i apply under microsoft systems engineer then i need to get saqa evaluation report & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body?????


Hi legal man, 
need ur suggestion here... i work on microsoft windows based networks. my routine deals with configuring/installing windows servers & services, backups, creating users, giving access permissions to users, windows software firewalls, backups, designing n implementing windows based software firewalls, maintaining antivirus servers n their installations etc so can i apply under microsoft system engineers or should i apply under desktop support engineer?


----------



## pawankumar_kssv

killerkrish said:


> and do we need to have work experience in the relevant field??? iam a microsoft certidied solutions expert (windows server 2012), microsoft certified technology specialist ((windows server 2008) & microsoft certifed systems engineer((windows server 2003).. i believe i come under categeory of microsoft system engineers & Desktop suport Enginer.. here iam a bit confused about" microsoft system engineers".. is it server side or software side??? apart from tht.. in the critical skills lists it was mentioned as follows...
> 
> for Microsoft System Enginers,Network Controlers,AV Specialists (Anti-virus) it is mentioned as "Prof of evaluation of the foreign qualifcation by SAQA translated
> by a sworn translator into one of
> the oficial languages of the
> Republic."
> 
> and for desktop support engineer it is mentioned as" Prof of employment within 12
> months after obtaining Critcal
> Skils work visa in a form of an
> employment contract specifying
> the ocupation and capacity in
> which the foreigner shal be
> employed."
> 
> wt does this exactly mean? if i apply under desktop support engineer thn no need of saqa evaluation & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body and if i apply under microsoft systems engineer then i need to get saqa evaluation report & membership from iitpsa or relevant registered body?????


You need to have your qualifications evaluated by SAQA, and registration from IITPSA for applying critical skills visa.


----------



## killerkrish

@pawankumar_kssv

thanks fr the reply... do i need to have relevant work experience aswell???


----------



## LegalMan

killerkrish said:


> Hi legal man,
> need ur suggestion here... i work on microsoft windows based networks. my routine deals with configuring/installing windows servers & services, backups, creating users, giving access permissions to users, windows software firewalls, backups, designing n implementing windows based software firewalls, maintaining antivirus servers n their installations etc so can i apply under microsoft system engineers or should i apply under desktop support engineer?


Hi killerkrish, 

In my experience, a desktop support engineer is someone (if not certified yet), generally has under 5 experience usually. A system engineer (if certified), usually has more than 5 years experience, linux exp required for sysadmin/syseng. It is best however to get IITPSA to assess your skills and they will advise you accordingly: [email protected]


----------



## killerkrish

hi legalman,

thanks for the reply... in critical skills list it was clearly mentioned as "microsoft system engineers" no where it talked about linux.... so is it mandatory to have knowledge on linux aswell??? apart from that. i don't hold much experience.. i cleared certifications from microsoft (online examinations) as i already mentioned i.e on windows servers 2003,2008 & 2012.... i got a physical copy of these certifications and the consulate can check it online aswell.... so as iam already certified by microsoft itself, do i need to have work experience?


----------



## killerkrish

@ legalman

Transcript id :- 1131906
access code :- transcr1pt

url : *https://mcp.microsoft.com/Anonymous//Transcript/Validate


u can check this online n please let me know wt u think( it was about my profile n certifications i hold from microsoft which were directly displayed by microsoft itself)....


----------



## LegalMan

killerkrish said:


> hi legalman,
> 
> thanks for the reply... in critical skills list it was clearly mentioned as "microsoft system engineers" no where it talked about linux.... so is it mandatory to have knowledge on linux aswell??? apart from that. i don't hold much experience.. i cleared certifications from microsoft (online examinations) as i already mentioned i.e on windows servers 2003,2008 & 2012.... i got a physical copy of these certifications and the consulate can check it online aswell.... so as iam already certified by microsoft itself, do i need to have work experience?


Hi Killerish, 

In my experience, you would need at least 5 years work experience to be registered as a systems engineer at the IITPSA. However, their internal formalities could change any day, so its best to contact them directly to confirm.


----------



## killerkrish

Hi Legalman,

thanks for the reply.as per ur suggestion, on friday i mailed them but did'nt gt any response till now.... also please reply to the thread "help needed in filling "online application for evaluation of foreign qualifications"....


----------



## sharma4bw

Hi Sagar,

Thanks for your help.
They accepted my application. They are accepting only dactors certificate in their prscription only.
They did not put any objects for my application. I do not know, how many days it will take to receive my passport.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi Sharma

The standard processing time for applications in Mumbai is currently 8 weeks, based on experience with applications recently submitted.

The Embassy is very difficult to get a hold of and only allow consular queries from 14:00-15:00 (India time) on +91 222 351 3725. They are currently experiencing a backlog with applications, but are still aiming for the 8 weeks processing time. If you would like to follow up regarding a pending application, my advice would be to put that hour aside and call every single minute to try and get through to them. It's frustrating, but eventually it works.


----------



## LegalMan

killerkrish said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> thanks for the reply.as per ur suggestion, on friday i mailed them but did'nt gt any response till now.... also please reply to the thread "help needed in filling "online application for evaluation of foreign qualifications"....


Hi killerkrish, 

Please could you let me know what IITPSA responded? I have responded to your other thread.


----------



## arshad_7383

Hi folks,

Can anybody answer my below query:

Im currently working in South africa and coming back to india for critical visa application. Im thinking to applying indian pcc from indian consulate in south africa and submit the same to south african embassy in india.

Does the indian pcc obtained in south africa valid for visa application in india? or
do i need to reapply indian pcc from india to submit?

Please reply.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi Arshad

Both PCC's will be accepted as long as they are the original documents issued by the Indian authorities and not older than 6 months at the time of submission.
If you want to apply in SA for the PCC, you can do so through the BLS system used by the Indian High Commission and Consulates (https://blsindia-southafrica.com/pccpassport.php).


----------



## arshad_7383

Hi fynbos,

Thanks for your reply. I already obtained my indian PCC from BLS south africa. But im changing status of my visa from india and applying from mumbai india. Is it valid to give pcc indian pcc obtained in south africa(from BLS) in mumbai fulfilling indian pcc condition?


----------



## arshad_7383

Fynbos said:


> Hi Arshad
> 
> Both PCC's will be accepted as long as they are the original documents issued by the Indian authorities and not older than 6 months at the time of submission.
> If you want to apply in SA for the PCC, you can do so through the BLS system used by the Indian High Commission and Consulates (https://blsindia-southafrica.com/pccpassport.php).


Hi fynbos,

Thanks for your reply. I already obtained my indian PCC from BLS south africa. But im changing status of my visa from india and applying from mumbai india. Is it valid to give pcc indian pcc obtained in south africa(from BLS) in mumbai fulfilling indian pcc condition?


----------



## sibs81

*you may still need confirmation*

I submitted a critical skills work visa application in the IT field – leveraging off Directive 22 and did
not include the motivational letter from IITPSA, only prove of registration. Today, we collected the
outcome and the application was rejected with the following reason:
“Immigration Directive 22 of 2014 must not be misinterpreted, this directive is aimed at applicants
who are by law required to register with a professional body in order to practise within their
respective occupations. IT professionals are not required to register by law, so therefore Directive
22 of 2014 cannot be applied to the applicant.”
Therefore, it is now clear, that only applicants who must be registered by law can use this directive
i.e. Engineers & Health Professionals. “


----------



## sibs81

sagar525 said:


> Yes. You can show membership confirmation letter which has Member ID on it.
> 
> Along with this you can attach Directive 22.


I submitted a critical skills work visa application in the IT field – leveraging off Directive 22 and did
not include the motivational letter from IITPSA, only prove of registration. Today, we collected the
outcome and the application was rejected with the following reason:
“Immigration Directive 22 of 2014 must not be misinterpreted, this directive is aimed at applicants
who are by law required to register with a professional body in order to practise within their
respective occupations. IT professionals are not required to register by law, so therefore Directive
22 of 2014 cannot be applied to the applicant.”
Therefore, it is now clear, that only applicants who must be registered by law can use this directive
i.e. Engineers & Health Professionals. “


----------



## ravi0917

Hi,
I have been applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the online application status to 
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does this mean Does it mean they approved and issuing the visa or there is any problem in the application.
Your advise and help will be very much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## sibs81

Looks like u got it. Which documents did u submit in your application


----------



## sibs81

Did u submit critical skill confirmation


----------



## ravi0917

Submitted.
1. SAQA
2.IITPSA registration certificate, ID card copies
3. Microsoft Certification, ID copies 
4. Employement contract for 5 yrs, 
5. Employer repatriation guarantee.
6 bank statements
7. Engineering degree copies.
8.current General work visa 

I am just wondering Adjudicated means thy accepted or any any other ..


----------



## ravi0917

I didnt submit any confirmation letter, because the membership Certificate itself a confirmation of the skills . Thats what i am worrying now.. Is it mandatory TO SUBMIT THE confirmation letter from Professional body.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Sibs81,
If you don't mind Can you please tell me , What was the status of your application on VFS website before you went to collect your outcome.. Do you have the same status as "Adjudicated Application for ### has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on mm/dd/yyyy . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection."

Or the status is with any rejection context


----------



## sibs81

I have not made final application yet. I have just received my critical skills confirmation letter. did u submit police clearance?


----------



## ravi0917

yes i submitted the PCC copies of both the countries , from south africa and from my origin.
And also the Permanent employment offer letter included .
Only the confirmation letter from Professional body is not in the documents submitted


----------



## ravi0917

what i mean to ask is. what was the status of your application when they asked to come to collect the outcome.


----------



## sibs81

I think you will get it. but u should have submitted confirmation skills letter as well just to make certain


----------



## ravi0917

Thanks. I hope so. just unsure the meaning of the application status. as they didnt mention the words of "Acceptance/approval" or "rejected/failed".


----------



## ravi0917

Do they informed you submit the critical skills confirmation letter.
What is the reason they mentioned to reject your skills permit.


----------



## LegalMan

ravi0917 said:


> Thanks. I hope so. just unsure the meaning of the application status. as they didnt mention the words of "Acceptance/approval" or "rejected/failed".


Hi ravi0917, 

Embassies and Home Affairs like to keep you in suspense, until you go and physically collect the outcome. They hardly ever let you know if the visa was rejected or issued before going to the collect.


----------



## sibs81

Hello,

Would like to know if Directive 22 concerning critical skills visa applies to Information Technology professions. Essentially, do applicants still need both membership certificate and letter confirming critical skills?

Thanks,
Seb

May 12

IITP SA

Dear Seb - because the ICT Field is so diverse, membership of the Institute simply indicates that the member is an ICT practitioner. On its own, it does not and cannot confirm that the member has one or more of the ICT skills currently gazetted as Critical Skills. For this, we issue a separate 'Confirmation' of Critical Skill after such an assessment has been conducted.

May 12*·*Sent from Mobile

Noma Irene

ok. thank you for the clarification

May 13


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Sibs81,
Thanks for the information. I will check with VFS and keep you posted.

Thanks


----------



## ravi0917

ravi0917 said:


> Hi Sibs81,
> Thanks for the information. I will check with VFS and keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks


Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.


----------



## sibs81

Well done!, am sure the mistake will be quickly corrected!

Quick question: I was born in Zimbabwe, and moved to the UK in 2000 when i was 18years. i am now a UK citizen. will i need a police clearance from Zim too? (considering i left the country july 2000 and i turned 19 on in november 2000)

Also, do i need to write a personal statement explaining why i should be given the critical skills visa?


----------



## suresh8104

sagar525 said:


> Hi Arshad,
> 
> Yes I applied in Mumbai.
> 
> I haven't received my assessment letter yet but I have registration confirmation details.
> 
> So the directive is sufficient for the application to be processed.


Directive..? Can you please provide me the link where can I download and print.


----------



## rohanskoshti

hello everyone , 

do i need to apply in VFS center at Bandra Kurla complex or at South Africa embassy for critical skills visa ?
I have SAQA , IITPSA , all docs ..


----------



## rohanskoshti

*vfs or embassy ?*

hello , 

do i need to apply in VFS center at Bandra Kurla complex or at South Africa embassy for critical skills visa ?
I have SAQA , IITPSA , all docs ..


----------



## suresh8104

rohanskoshti said:


> hello ,
> 
> do i need to apply in VFS center at Bandra Kurla complex or at South Africa embassy for critical skills visa ?
> I have SAQA , IITPSA , all docs ..


You have to apply at embassy. Make a DD for INR 9080/- in favour of "South African Consulate General Mumbai", payable at Mumbai.


----------



## sassandeep

Dear All,

Guys I am in a need of desperate help which I require for Critical Skill work VISA!!!

I have a whole good list of questions and concerns which I wanted to be addressed by someone who has good amount of knowledge in Critical skill visa type. I am basically from India but currently working here as a contractor holding temporary work visa which is expiring on this year end.

So I am planning to get my own VISA which will allow myself and my spouse to work here in Jo.Burg, SouthAfrica. I heard critical skill VISA is the one which can allow me to work here and change my employer (Basically no restrictions). 
As of now the current situation is I have already done my SAQA and planning to apply for IITPSA. But I am little bit confused here whether the member-ship of IITPSA will be enough? Or I have to pay ~3K Rands to get the evaluation as well.

*So below is my list of queries :-*

1) Is IITPSA membership is enough for critical skill VISA?
2) Do I need to show any employment while applying for Critical skill work visa?
3) Can I put my application for Critical Skill visa from SouthAfrica ? Or do I have to apply it from India? Which is better option applying in Mumbai or Delhi ?
4) How much is the proximate time to process the critical skill from India? 
5) Do I need to submit my passport to Emabssy in this duration when I submit my application?
6) If I have ICT VISA and I am in SouthAfrica can I apply for critical VISA?
7) Total money required in this whole process?
8) Any one has important link/document or contact numbers to share with me?

Please whatsapp me if someone already applied or in process of applying it.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

BR,
SK
Whatsapp Number: +91-8108474039


----------



## ravi0917

1) Is IITPSA membership is enough for critical skill VISA?
IITPSA Membership certificate is enough. no need of assessment.
2) Do I need to show any employment while applying for Critical skill work visa?
Submit experience certificates you have, work experience. With offer letter you will get 5yesrs permit. otherwise they issue 1 year permit. You have to renew/reapply after with employment offer to get 5 yrs permit.
3) Can I put my application for Critical Skill visa from SouthAfrica ? Or do I have to apply it from India? Which is better option applying in Mumbai or Delhi ?
You can apply from south africa and also from India.

4) How much is the proximate time to process the critical skill from India? 
I got mine in 2 weeks time for one year. I sent it back to homeaffairs with my employment contract to get it for 5 yerars. They took 3 months and no answer from them. Then i personally sent emails to DHA, They responded immediately and issued the VISA for 5 years in a week time.
Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION

5) Do I need to submit my passport to Emabssy in this duration when I submit my application?
only the attested passport copies need to be submitted.
6) If I have ICT VISA and I am in SouthAfrica can I apply for critical VISA?
Yes you can apply
7) Total money required in this whole process?
R2900( VFS fee+ DHA Fee)
8) Any one has important link/document or contact numbers to share with me?


----------



## apandey

Hi Folks!
I am an Electronics Engineer. With 7 years of experience. As my skills comes in Critical Skills I want to apply for Critical Skills Visa.

Can you guys help me, how to start the process?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## rohanskoshti

hi suresh, thanx a lot for your reply. Do i need to take any appointment ? And are you sure that the amount is INR 9080 ? Or do they cash ? 

And 

"South African Consulate General Mumbai", payable at Mumbai.

shall my DD also have words "payable at Mumbai" on it ?

Thank you. I need to apply for the visa tomorrow. Thank you again.


----------



## revk

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
> So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.


Hi ravi,

Can you please let me know which critical skill category you applied under?
I am going to submit my application next week and have some doubts on the critical skill category. Your response will be very helpful.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ravi0917

Hi Revk,
Its under Software development and programming.
I used my Microsoft Certification documents C# Programming, SQL Server to register with IITPSA and my Elec Engineering certificates. 
As per Employment letter DHA entered as Senior Programmer and issued the CSV for 5 years.
After you applied to the VISA in case if it is delayed follow up with Mr.PhindiweMbhele. Competent CSV officer. 
He sorted my VISA in 3 days after i complained to him that DHA is delaying my VISA process.

Best Wishes


----------



## rksingh30

Hi Ravi

What documents are required for applying IITPSA membership? How much is the fees and how many days will it take? I will apply from India. Can I apply for Visa just after applying for IITPSA or will I have to wait for membership certificate?


----------



## ravi0917

Hi rk,
you need to submit CV, all the score sheets, certificates, certifications achieved ,
I got mine 4 weeks. Its better to apply for VISA with IITPSA membership certificate. 
IITPSA Contact: Lizzy (Membership Officer)- [email protected] , +2711 315 1319


----------



## killerkrish

@ ravi0917

bro i have adoubt.. i already gt my police clearance certificate which is valid fr the span of 6 months n i already gt my csv fr 1 year with out jobe offer.. as per our discussion in other thread ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...i-take-up-confused-csv-n-iitpsa-report-2.html ) u said i can directly apply fr PR as soon as i get a job offer rather than waiting fr 5 years.. just now i enquired psk fr getting pcc.. they said as it would b valid fr 6 months i can't apply fr 1 before it lapses/expire.. i applied fr my pcc on 8-6-2015 n my pcc will expire on 8-12-2015.. iam travelling to s.a on 4th december 2015.. fr me is it possible to get a pcc after coming to s.a? if yes how do i do that? do i need to visit indian embassy fr in s.a fr getting a new pcc????


----------



## rksingh30

Thanks Ravi. With IITPSA membership certificate only, how will they know whether I fall under critical skills or not? Won't they need critical skills assessment??

Did u submit your job experience letters, reference letters also for IITPSA?

I guess you must have paid R1115 (305+ 810) for IITPSA membership (which includes 1 year membership fee). Isn't it? Would we have to pay this membership fee every year?


----------



## rksingh30

Hi Killerkrish

Have you already got the job in SA or will u search for job after reaching there?


----------



## killerkrish

@ rksingh30

nope bro.. i don't have job offer yet.. i need to search fr a job after going to s.a n submit the offer letter to home affaurs/ vfs/dha guys to get my visa extended to further 5 years... rather than getting it extended for further 5 years, iam planning to apply directly fr PR after getting a job offer... do u have ny suggestions fr me bro? n do u have any info about hw to get a indian police clearance certificate in south africa??


----------



## ravi0917

rksingh30 said:


> Thanks Ravi. With IITPSA membership certificate only, how will they know whether I fall under critical skills or not? Won't they need critical skills assessment??
> 
> Did u submit your job experience letters, reference letters also for IITPSA?
> 
> I guess you must have paid R1115 (305+ 810) for IITPSA membership (which includes 1 year membership fee). Isn't it? Would we have to pay this membership fee every year?


Hi rk,
I submitted the CV, experience certificate from current employer, offer letter, score sheets of my academic , all certicates and certifications.
Yes you can renew the membership if want to keep it by sending the payment proof of R810 to IITPSA and can add it to the CV to apply jobs as "Associate member of IITPSA". I did mine 2 months back.


----------



## revk

killerkrish said:


> @ rksingh30
> 
> nope bro.. i don't have job offer yet.. i need to search fr a job after going to s.a n submit the offer letter to home affaurs/ vfs/dha guys to get my visa extended to further 5 years... rather than getting it extended for further 5 years, iam planning to apply directly fr PR after getting a job offer... do u have ny suggestions fr me bro? n do u have any info about hw to get a indian police clearance certificate in south africa??


Hi Krish,

Can you please let me know where you got the visa application form from? I'm also planning to apply at Mumbai next week and I have a hard copy of the DHA-1738 Form 8. Just wanted to know from you if it is ok to fill the hardcopy by hand and submit? Or is there some online form that needs to be filled?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help.

-RevK


----------



## killerkrish

@revk 

Bro consultant I hired provided it to me.. Yep its OK if u fill out the hard copy u have with u n submit the same at Mumbai consulate.. No need of filling up NY online application.. Just fill up the hard copy u have with you and submit the same.. If u need another soft copy u can download it at http://www.southafrica-canada.ca/DHA-1738.pdf
Compare it with the hard copy u have n if it is same download it n take a print out of it.. Tht will do.. Best of luck bro


----------



## revk

killerkrish said:


> @revk
> 
> Bro consultant I hired provided it to me.. Yep its OK if u fill out the hard copy u have with u n submit the same at Mumbai consulate.. No need of filling up NY online application.. Just fill up the hard copy u have with you and submit the same.. If u need another soft copy u can download it at http://www.southafrica-canada.ca/DHA-1738.pdf
> Compare it with the hard copy u have n if it is same download it n take a print out of it.. Tht will do.. Best of luck bro


Thanks a lot for the clarification, krish!


----------



## mrpprakash28

ravi0917 said:


> Hi All,
> I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
> I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
> They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
> For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
> So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.



Hi 

Can you tell me what documents did u submitted and which embassy. Coz i did electrical engineering and working in software company.


----------



## ravi0917

mrpprakash28 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me what documents did u submitted and which embassy. Coz i did electrical engineering and working in software company.


Hi,
They issued me for 1 year then i sent visa back to DHA and requested to issue for 5 yrs.
I submitted the following documents .
1. Employment contract for 5 yrs
2. Repatriation guarantee documents from Employer.
2. IITPSA Registration certificate(skills assessment letter not mandatory)
3. Police Clearances(SAPS), PCC from Indian Embassy.
4. Work Experience LETTERS.
5. Matric, Engineering certificates.
6. SAQA
7. Radiological documents.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## mrpprakash28

Thank you ravi.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Hello ,

I am planning to file CSV and according to govt website I collected following docs.
1. IITPSA Registration certificate
2. Critical skill assesment letter
3. Police Clearances(SAPS), PCC from Indian Embassy.
4. Work Experience LETTERS.
5. Matric, Engineering certificates.
6. SAQA
7. Radiological documents.
8. Bank Statement 
9. Undertaking letter for passport validity in all duration of stay

Now I am confused how to proceed as in India VFS doesn't assist on Long term visa.
1) So where i should fill online application?
2) How to pay VISA processing fees in INR (DD or cash ) , what about the conversion rate as fees mentioned in ZAR?
3) Am i missing any document to prepare?


----------



## suresh8104

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am planning to file CSV and according to govt website I collected following docs.
> 1. IITPSA Registration certificate
> 2. Critical skill assesment letter
> 3. Police Clearances(SAPS), PCC from Indian Embassy.
> 4. Work Experience LETTERS.
> 5. Matric, Engineering certificates.
> 6. SAQA
> 7. Radiological documents.
> 8. Bank Statement
> 9. Undertaking letter for passport validity in all duration of stay
> 
> Now I am confused how to proceed as in India VFS doesn't assist on Long term visa.
> 1) So where i should fill online application?
> 2) How to pay VISA processing fees in INR (DD or cash ) , what about the conversion rate as fees mentioned in ZAR?
> 3) Am i missing any document to prepare?


What is your present country of residence..? Based on that I can tell you what more documents you require..!!


----------



## vikrantgupta01

suresh8104 said:


> What is your present country of residence..? Based on that I can tell you what more documents you require..!!


I am currently in India and stayed 16 months in SouthAfrica between 2012-13.


----------



## ganjedi

vikrantgupta01 said:


> I am currently in India and stayed 16 months in SouthAfrica between 2012-13.


You have to apply in India.


----------



## D1238490

*Going to apply for CSV*

 Frndz..

Finally i have received my SAQA - 
Applied for the same on Dec18th 2015, got it on Jan 19th 2016. It took almost one month.

Then i applied for IITPSA membership and Critical skill confirmation letter.
Applied on Jan 27th 2016.
They told - membership will take 2 weeks, and additional 4 weeks for confirmation of skill.
As they told - i got my membership on 16th Feb, 
and surprise surprise...i got my critical skill confirmation & assessment approval letter in next 2 days.. that is 18th Feb. 
WOW !!! i loved it....

Now my turn to apply for CSV.... below are my questions.. 
apart from the below, can you please suggest what i need to carry:

1. CSV Application
2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)
5. SAQA (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
6. IITPSA membership (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
7. IITPSA critical skill assessment letter (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
8. Medical report + Medical certificate (in DHA approved format) - Original
9. PCC (Police Clearance certificate) - Original + Copy
10. Bank Statement - 3 months
11. Payslip - 3 months
12. Current & Previous employment details

I have all of the above documents with me...
...Need to know, 
.........what else do i need to carry along or submit...
.........Also is there anything that i need to aware of, or worry about...
.........With all of the above - how much time it takes for VISA process
.........do i need to worrk about anything...

Thanks for all your inputs in advance...

Cheers!!
Dipankar


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Hello Dipankar,

I filed my application on 15th Feb in mumbai consulate and waiting to visa now (crossed finger).
I want to add some point in your list.
1) Mumbai consulate doesn't take medical certificate in the format of south africa visa process . So I got same content on doctors letter and submitted it. So for safer side prepare both.
2) IITPSA critical skill assessment letter - I am sure you must got two copy of it. You need to submit one original for the visa.
3) Demand draft of visa fees.
4) They dont ask to show originals. Certified copies are sufficient.
5) Carry all experience letter along with certified copy.
6) Better to have certified copy of cerifications as well if u have done any ( in my case SCJP and SCWCD)
7) Resume
8) Visa photograph and of course your passport 
9) Certified copies of all visas if you traveled before in SA


----------



## D1238490

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Hello Dipankar,
> 
> I filed my application on 15th Feb in mumbai consulate and waiting to visa now (crossed finger).
> I want to add some point in your list.
> 1) Mumbai consulate doesn't take medical certificate in the format of south africa visa process . So I got same content on doctors letter and submitted it. So for safer side prepare both.
> 2) IITPSA critical skill assessment letter - I am sure you must got two copy of it. You need to submit one original for the visa.
> 3) Demand draft of visa fees.
> 4) They dont ask to show originals. Certified copies are sufficient.
> 5) Carry all experience letter along with certified copy.
> 6) Better to have certified copy of cerifications as well if u have done any ( in my case SCJP and SCWCD)
> 7) Resume
> 8) Visa photograph and of course your passport
> 9) Certified copies of all visas if you traveled before in SA


Understood Vikrant,

Thanks for the inputs.
I do have the medical certificate in DHA format as well as the medical report in Doctor's letterhead. I was aware of this, so got both signed and stamped by Doctor and hospital.

Regarding the VISA fees, how much was it, and do we need to get a DD, if yes favoring whom?

Finally is Mumbai better in getting VISA's quickly, or should i opt for Delhi?

Thanks,
Dipankar


----------



## vikrantgupta01

I cannot compare consulate which one is better.
I applied in Mumbai and now 4 weeks had passed no updates so far.
Every consulate has different fees. Fees in mumbai consulate is 9080/-
You can call consulate between 2pm-3pm and confirm fees and in favor of title.


----------



## D1238490

Thanks Vikrant,

I submitted my VISA application successfully @ SA Consulate General - Mumbai on 3-Mar. They asked to to call back after 2 months. Don't know if I would get it any earlier.

---- How I can do a check on status - apart from calling the consulate, is there any online status check mechanism.
---- How will they (Consulate people) communicate with me - by emails or Phone calls?

Once i get my VISA, have to apply for my Kid's and Wife's dependent visa, heard from SA consulate that- this process, takes max 1 to 2 weeks.

One more update:
Got to know from SA consulate in Mumbai - that they have stopped accepting CSV unless you have the skill assessment letter from IITPSA. 
Even if there is directive 22, still they will not accept, bcos, it seems that of late there are lot of frauds which is happening, 
So just a CAUTION - for all those, who are going to apply for CSV - Please ensure that you have the assessment of Skill, else they might return you back......

Please do share - if and when you get any responses from Consulate.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Hello D1238490,

There is no other way to track status of application except calling consulate between 2pm-3pm (frustrating).
I am not sure how they are going to communicate to us if we get our visa before 2 months.
You heard right, in mostly cases dependent visa average processing time is 2 weeks.

And yes, without critical skill assessment letter from IITPSA they are not accepting application.
One of similar case I seen in consulate itself.


----------



## D1238490

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Hello D1238490,
> 
> There is no other way to track status of application except calling consulate between 2pm-3pm (frustrating).
> I am not sure how they are going to communicate to us if we get our visa before 2 months.
> You heard right, in mostly cases dependent visa average processing time is 2 weeks.
> 
> And yes, without critical skill assessment letter from IITPSA they are not accepting application.
> One of similar case I seen in consulate itself.



Hello Vikrant,

Can you please help me with the number, what they have shared to Call, and ask for status.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

D1238490 said:


> Hello Vikrant,
> 
> Can you please help me with the number, what they have shared to Call, and ask for status.



I use this number (022) 23513725.


----------



## dpak2016

Hi All,

I've applied MY CSV in Mumbai on Feb 4th 2016, calling them every week to get the status. So far no update. They said, it will take 8 weeks to complete. Hoping for this or next week.


----------



## D1238490

dpak2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've applied MY CSV in Mumbai on Feb 4th 2016, calling them every week to get the status. So far no update. They said, it will take 8 weeks to complete. Hoping for this or next week.


What do they respond on calls, do they provide any updates.
I have heard that CSV VISA's are taken into priority off late, at all SA embassies across the world, They do it in 3 weeks, not sure why Mumbai consulate is lagging on this.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Last time they asked me to dont call before 2 months from submission date as they have backlog its going to take time. They didnt answer when I asked aprox delay time.


----------



## D1238490

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Last time they asked me to dont call before 2 months from submission date as they have backlog its going to take time. They didnt answer when I asked aprox delay time.


Today I called up SA Consulate, and got the following update:

Even though your due date was May first week, still somehow "Your VISA is approved" - But still it needs to be printed.

When I asked about, how much time it should take, person told that he is not sure, and i should call back in a week's time.

So fingers crossed, - hoping for a favourable outcome by April 1st week.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

D1238490 said:


> Today I called up SA Consulate, and got the following update:
> 
> Even though your due date was May first week, still somehow "Your VISA is approved" - But still it needs to be printed.
> 
> When I asked about, how much time it should take, person told that he is not sure, and i should call back in a week's time.
> 
> So fingers crossed, - hoping for a favourable outcome by April 1st week.


Great news, I will also try tomorrow. anyways congratulation fingerscrossed:)


----------



## dpak2016

D1238490 said:


> What do they respond on calls, do they provide any updates.
> I have heard that CSV VISA's are taken into priority off late, at all SA embassies across the world, They do it in 3 weeks, not sure why Mumbai consulate is lagging on this.


This is week I yet to call them. Whenever I called them used to get the reply as, "Not Done Yet" or "Call after 10 days"....


----------



## dpak2016

D1238490 said:


> Today I called up SA Consulate, and got the following update:
> 
> Even though your due date was May first week, still somehow "Your VISA is approved" - But still it needs to be printed.
> 
> When I asked about, how much time it should take, person told that he is not sure, and i should call back in a week's time.
> 
> So fingers crossed, - hoping for a favourable outcome by April 1st week.



Great. Congratz. BTW when did u submit your application?
Also how to get the status of approved? Put up front question about the processing stage or???


----------



## dpak2016

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Great news, I will also try tomorrow. anyways congratulation fingerscrossed:)


All d best  
Even I want to call and at least to get the status of Approval.


----------



## D1238490

dpak2016 said:


> Great. Congratz. BTW when did u submit your application?
> Also how to get the status of approved? Put up front question about the processing stage or???


I had applied for my CSV on 3-Mar, and Today I called up SA Consulate, asked about the status of my CSV VISA application. He asked me the token number.

I responded with the token number, after 1 min, he replied back saying. 

"Even if your VISA was supposed to be done by May, somehow it has been approved, but yet to be printed." I asked him back - how much time it takes to get it printed, and when can i come to collect my Passport & VISA.

He replied saying - I am not sure, as your VISA ETA is May, you may call back in a week's time. 
Hopefully, will get a response after a week, that it has been printed.
Problem with VISA application in Consulate is that you cannot track the progress on-line.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

D1238490 said:


> I had applied for my CSV on 3-Mar, and Today I called up SA Consulate, asked about the status of my CSV VISA application. He asked me the token number.
> 
> I responded with the token number, after 1 min, he replied back saying.
> 
> "Even if your VISA was supposed to be done by May, somehow it has been approved, but yet to be printed." I asked him back - how much time it takes to get it printed, and when can i come to collect my Passport & VISA.
> 
> He replied saying - I am not sure, as your VISA ETA is May, you may call back in a week's time.
> Hopefully, will get a response after a week, that it has been printed.
> Problem with VISA application in Consulate is that you cannot track the progress on-line.


You applied with job offer (employer letter) or without?


----------



## dpak2016

D1238490 said:


> I had applied for my CSV on 3-Mar, and Today I called up SA Consulate, asked about the status of my CSV VISA application. He asked me the token number.
> 
> I responded with the token number, after 1 min, he replied back saying.
> 
> "Even if your VISA was supposed to be done by May, somehow it has been approved, but yet to be printed." I asked him back - how much time it takes to get it printed, and when can i come to collect my Passport & VISA.
> 
> He replied saying - I am not sure, as your VISA ETA is May, you may call back in a week's time.
> Hopefully, will get a response after a week, that it has been printed.
> Problem with VISA application in Consulate is that you cannot track the progress on-line.


ok buddy i will try my luck tomorrow.
Thanks for your update


----------



## D1238490

vikrantgupta01 said:


> You applied with job offer (employer letter) or without?


With Job Offer.


----------



## DeepaReddy

*Pcc*

hi Guys

i have got my PCC from SA for my previous travel.
Are they asking SA PCC when we apply from iindia?

Also did you submit original SA PCC?


----------



## vikrantgupta01

DeepaReddy said:


> hi Guys
> 
> i have got my PCC from SA for my previous travel.
> Are they asking SA PCC when we apply from iindia?
> 
> Also did you submit original SA PCC?


SA pcc shouldn't be older than 6 months. and yes we have to submit original copy of the same.


----------



## DeepaReddy

vikrantgupta01 said:


> SA pcc shouldn't be older than 6 months. and yes we have to submit original copy of the same.



Thanks Vikrant

I have already submited the original SA PCC to my company for processing ICT visa.

Due to some personal reason i requested to cancel my ICT visa.

My original SA PCC is with embassy,and they didnt return my SA PCC while ICT cancellation

Can i get new SA PCC from india(chennai) by using copy of SA PCC.

At the moment i dont have SA PCC original. I need one


----------



## sharathkadlabal

D1238490 said:


> With Job Offer.


Hey D1238490,

Does SA employers offer non-immigrants jobs even if the Visa is not with them or is in-progress?

Regards,
Sharath K R


----------



## sharathkadlabal

*Job Offers in SA*

Hi All,

I'm travelling to Mumbai next week to submit CSV application for SA. I have organized all required documents and its certified copies as well. I have overall 7+ experience in IT (Senior QA Engineer Manual+Automation)

My queries are below:
- Whats the total processing time taken by SA consulate to issue a VISA?
- Currently I don't have any offer from any employer from SA, so for what duration can I expect the VISA to be approved (1 yr or 5 Yrs)?
- If any one with QA experience in this forum who has already applied and currently in SA, I would like to know how is the job opportunities in SA?

Regards,
Sharath K R


----------



## D1238490

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## sharathkadlabal

That's awesome new.. Congratulations.. 
Do we need to collect the passport on our own, don't they mail it across to the postal address?


----------



## D1238490

sharathkadlabal said:


> That's awesome new.. Congratulations..
> Do we need to collect the passport on our own, don't they mail it across to the postal address?


Usually, they courier it if applied through VFS. I applied at Mumbai consulate, hence collected it myself. You just need to have the token tag, which is required when you go to collect.


----------



## sharathkadlabal

Oh ok.. Thats kool.. 
Is it true if we don't have any job offer from SA employer we get only one year VISA stamping?


----------



## Colt Seavers

sharathkadlabal said:


> Oh ok.. Thats kool..
> Is it true if we don't have any job offer from SA employer we get only one year VISA stamping?


That is correct, i applied without a job offer and only got one year visa.

I'm in the same line of work as you with roughly the same experience (except i haven't done much automation, which is a plus in your case). I shared my job hunting experiences so far in this thread.


----------



## sharathkadlabal

Oh is it.. 
So did you go to SA by any chance for job hunting?
What's the approach you are taking for a successful job hunt, just applying through websites or did you consult any overseas job consultancies?


----------



## sharathkadlabal

I went thru you job hunt threads.. seems patience is the key for the success for job hunting... 
All the best buddy...


----------



## LegalMan

sharathkadlabal said:


> Oh is it..
> So did you go to SA by any chance for job hunting?
> What's the approach you are taking for a successful job hunt, just applying through websites or did you consult any overseas job consultancies?


Yes, some companies will offer you and then you must obtain the visa with their (varying) support. Use a job aggregator like *Adzuna* which lists all the jobs in SA in one place.

Mostly, though, in SA, companies don't get back to you on job applications, so you must be prepared to make many applications and set alerts to make sure you don't miss any jobs.


----------



## dpak2016

I Called them today, got reply as my case will get done by this week.
Till last week they have completed Jan 2016 applications and just started Feb 2016 applications.

I applied on 4th Feb 2016.


----------



## sharathkadlabal

*Doubt on IITPSA documents*

Hi Guys,

Have some doubts on IITPSA documents:
- I have received two original copies of the written confirmation from the Institute (IITPSA), bearing the embossed seal of the Institute.
- And also I have received a Membership Card as well with it.

Does any other document/certificate is mailed from IITPSA apart from the above documents?
If so any other document is required, how do I get it from the institute?

Guys need urgent help.. Much appreciated.. 
Thanks


----------



## expartobe

sharathkadlabal said:


> Does any other document/certificate is mailed from IITPSA apart from the above documents?


Full package from ITTPSA normally comprises the following

Membership Card
Membership certificate
Two original copies of confirmation of skills ( 1 copy to accompany your visa application)



sharathkadlabal said:


> If so any other document is required, how do I get it from the institute?


They post them by normal (non-trackable) post. Should you want to collect them yourself or send courier to collect, you'll have to organize that before they dispatch them. They normally hold on to them for 2 weeks while they wait for you to collect.


----------



## sharathkadlabal

*Iitpsa*

Thanks a lot.
But I haven't received the Member certificate at all. I have just received the Membership Card and two original copies of skill confirmation thats it.

How do I get that Membership certificate? Could any one help me out with this.

Thanks


----------



## expartobe

sharathkadlabal said:


> Thanks a lot.
> But I haven't received the Member certificate at all. I have just received the Membership Card and two original copies of skill confirmation thats it.
> 
> How do I get that Membership certificate? Could any one help me out with this.
> 
> Thanks


The only way is to call them and inquire. They might have posted it or maybe it's still at their offices, and you can discuss with them how you'll like to get it.

But I would guess the membership card should suffice for visa application. but do not bite  me if they reject.


----------



## sharathkadlabal

No worries.. Won't Bite You 

Membership Card alone doesn't work.. had been to Republic Of South Africa Mumbai, India.. for submission..My Bad luck, the lady told me to get that certificate as well.. and the DD amount value has also been revised itseem's, earlier it was INR. 9080/- now its been reduced to INR 7893/-.. 

So now I have to get in touch and run around to get that certificate.


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Still waiting for visa outcome. Its now more than 11 weeks. (frustrated)


----------



## vikrantgupta01

dpak2016 said:


> I Called them today, got reply as my case will get done by this week.
> Till last week they have completed Jan 2016 applications and just started Feb 2016 applications.
> 
> I applied on 4th Feb 2016.


Did u get the visa now?
I am still waiting for critical skill visa outcome. Its now more than 11 weeks. I applied on 15th Feb (frustrated)


----------



## dpak2016

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Did u get the visa now?
> I am still waiting for critical skill visa outcome. Its now more than 11 weeks. I applied on 15th Feb (frustrated)



Here too no lucky buddy, i called them today also, they r only saying visa is not done and they have lot many back logs...


----------



## vikrantgupta01

dpak2016 said:


> Here too no lucky buddy, i called them today also, they r only saying visa is not done and they have lot many back logs...


I inquired yesterday also and same result. 
Now its more than 13 weeks, don't know how long needs to wait for outcome.

Do anybody have idea why its taking so long.


----------



## dpak2016

vikrantgupta01 said:


> I inquired yesterday also and same result.
> Now its more than 13 weeks, don't know how long needs to wait for outcome.
> 
> Do anybody have idea why its taking so long.


I think we have to wait, no other option. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravi0917

Hi guys,
Contact home affairs officials to expedite the process. Follow the link below and send emails to respective persons . Coz the director general for critical skills VISA is very competitive person. 
Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.
Mr phindwe

Best wishes


----------



## Sand2502

*Documents for CSV*



vikrantgupta01 said:


> Hello Dipankar,
> 
> I filed my application on 15th Feb in mumbai consulate and waiting to visa now (crossed finger).
> I want to add some point in your list.
> 1) Mumbai consulate doesn't take medical certificate in the format of south africa visa process . So I got same content on doctors letter and submitted it. So for safer side prepare both.
> 2) IITPSA critical skill assessment letter - I am sure you must got two copy of it. You need to submit one original for the visa.
> 3) Demand draft of visa fees.
> 4) They dont ask to show originals. Certified copies are sufficient.
> 5) Carry all experience letter along with certified copy.
> 6) Better to have certified copy of cerifications as well if u have done any ( in my case SCJP and SCWCD)
> 7) Resume
> 8) Visa photograph and of course your passport
> 9) Certified copies of all visas if you traveled before in SA


Hi Vikram,

I am planning to visit Mumbai SA Consulate office.
I am carrying all the documents except as you said "Certified copies of all visas if you traveled before in SA".
I travelled to SA in 2008 and 2009-2010 via my previous organization. In case, I might not have those previous visa; is it mandatory?
I heard about some refundable assurance fees of Rs. 40,000. Do we need to deposit that also while applying CSV now or later once when they announced\approved my CSV?
Also, what exactly need to be filled by Doctor on letterhead?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Sand2502 said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> I am planning to visit Mumbai SA Consulate office.
> I am carrying all the documents except as you said "Certified copies of all visas if you traveled before in SA".
> I travelled to SA in 2008 and 2009-2010 via my previous organization. In case, I might not have those previous visa; is it mandatory?
> I heard about some refundable assurance fees of Rs. 40,000. Do we need to deposit that also while applying CSV now or later once when they announced\approved my CSV?
> Also, what exactly need to be filled by Doctor on letterhead?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sandeep


I was carrying all certified copies of previous visas and they also asked me explicitly. I feel its mandatory.
I haven't received my visa yet but so far I didn't get any communication for assurance fees.
I copied same content which were part of previous medical certificate in doctors letter head and asked doctors to provide his sign and seal of his practitioner number.


----------



## Sand2502

Hi,

No where it is mentioned in CS Visa form (dha1738 form8) that we need to submit bank statement and Educational certificates. Also, whether all the relevant documents must be attested.

How much do we need to show bank account balance in account statement for Critical skills Visa?
Do we need to carry original certificate also or document attestation is enough?


Regards,


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Sand2502 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No where it is mentioned in CS Visa form (dha1738 form8) that we need to submit bank statement and Educational certificates. Also, whether all the relevant documents must be attested.
> 
> How much do we need to show bank account balance in account statement for Critical skills Visa?
> Do we need to carry original certificate also or document attestation is enough?
> 
> 
> Regards,


A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary (where there is no employer: proof of sufficient financial means to the value of a minimum of r3 000 in the form of three months bank statements)


All document must be attested except IITPSA critical skill assessment letter because it will be original one.
They didn't check my original certificate. Its not needed.


----------



## dpak2016

ravi0917 said:


> Hi guys,
> Contact home affairs officials to expedite the process. Follow the link below and send emails to respective persons . Coz the director general for critical skills VISA is very competitive person.
> Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.
> Mr phindwe
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Ravi,

Thanks for your reply. BTB my CVS got approved today
Tomorrow I'm travelling to Mumbai for collecting my passport.

Thanks everyone in the forum to get it done.
And my best wishes for others.lane:


----------



## vikrantgupta01

Congratulation dpak2016.

Thanks to all for support.
I got my visa too today. Now planning to lane:


----------



## KoolKam

dpak2016 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. BTB my CVS got approved today
> Tomorrow I'm travelling to Mumbai for collecting my passport.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum to get it done.
> And my best wishes for others.lane:


Congratz!!!
And best wishes in SA.
May i know if its for 5yrs or one year. Thanks


----------



## KoolKam

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Congratulation dpak2016.
> 
> Thanks to all for support.
> I got my visa too today. Now planning to lane:


Congratz Vikrant!!!
And best wishes in SA.
May i know if its for 5yrs or one year. Thanks


----------



## KoolKam

sharathkadlabal said:


> No worries.. Won't Bite You
> 
> Membership Card alone doesn't work.. had been to Republic Of South Africa Mumbai, India.. for submission..My Bad luck, the lady told me to get that certificate as well.. and the DD amount value has also been revised itseem's, earlier it was INR. 9080/- now its been reduced to INR 7893/-..
> 
> So now I have to get in touch and run around to get that certificate.


Sarath,
Any further updates.


----------



## Sand2502

*Appeal against Cancellation*



ravi0917 said:


> Hi guys,
> Contact home affairs officials to expedite the process. Follow the link below and send emails to respective persons . Coz the director general for critical skills VISA is very competitive person.
> Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.
> Mr phindwe
> 
> Best wishes


Hi Ravi,

I applied csv at Mumbai Consulate but it got cancelled. They have rejected with an unexpected reason of non-submission of some document. But, I know that I have submitted that document.
Also, they said that they called and informed me already for the same reason. But, it is not. I did not receive any call from them.

I heard there is some Appeal procedure that I can appeal against their decision within 10 days of receiving that cancelled notification, without paying any further fees. 
I am not sure about this procedure at all. 
Do you have any idea about that? Please guide me.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## prash.varma

D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> 
> Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dipankar


Hi Dipankar

Must say it was really quick considering the timelines its taking for others . Can you confirm under which critical skills did you apply. Also how much it took for your dependents/

Regards
Prashant


----------



## Innovation

hi , 

I trying to get complete information for critical skill visa . i have seen many people provided their valuable information about this visa . 

Can any one provide complete set of information 

how to start visa processing 

what documents exactly require 

fees 

how to apply for IITSA and how to get membership certificate how long it will take . 

many people knows a lot of information i request to please put up a brief information of applying so that i will help people like me 

Thanks .


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Seriously?

It's all here in this forum. Take your mouse for some exercise....


----------



## sri sri

vikrantgupta01 said:


> Congratulation dpak2016.
> 
> Thanks to all for support.
> I got my visa too today. Now planning to lane:


hi
How many days consulate took to process your application. Which VFS office you had been.
For critical skills what is the visa category mentioned in vfs INVOICE CUM RECEIPT when you applied if you remember.
Thank you ..


----------



## rohanskoshti

Hi, where to apply for CSV now ? I had a chat discussion on FB with embassy person who said all types of visa are in mandate of VFS now. So is it VFS or gandhi mansion office where we need to apply for CSV ?


----------



## 1326170

vfs behind famous studio


----------



## 1326170

rohanskoshti said:


> Hi, where to apply for CSV now ? I had a chat discussion on FB with embassy person who said all types of visa are in mandate of VFS now. So is it VFS or gandhi mansion office where we need to apply for CSV ?


Who did you chat with? I have some major questions too. Please can you pm me details?


----------



## rohanskoshti

https://www.facebook.com/South-African-Consulate-General-in-Mumbai-481738932018130/posts/


----------



## sri sri

*csv processing time*



ravi0917 said:


> Hi,
> I have been applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. On 22/5/2015 they changed the online application status to
> "Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "
> 
> Can you please tell me what does this mean Does it mean they approved and issuing the visa or there is any problem in the application.
> Your advise and help will be very much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


 Hi ravi
Where did you apply for CSV and How many years you got it?
Thank you
srini


----------



## vikrantgupta01

It was for 1 year as I didnt show any job offer.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

The duration of the visa which you are granted is based upon your experience in your critical skill, having a job offer is a "plus".


----------



## prash.varma

Guys

Any has any recent experience on CSV applications from Mumbai consulate..How much time is it taking..how do we followup? i applied on 6th Sep through Mumbai and close to 2 months but havent received it as yet?


----------



## globetrotter1984

prash.varma said:


> Guys
> 
> Any has any recent experience on CSV applications from Mumbai consulate..How much time is it taking..how do we followup? i applied on 6th Sep through Mumbai and close to 2 months but havent received it as yet?



Hey Prash - Did you hear anything on your application? I have applied for ICT and still waiting. Online status just says that the application has been received at the consulate.


----------



## 1326170

globetrotter1984 said:


> Hey Prash - Did you hear anything on your application? I have applied for ICT and still waiting. Online status just says that the application has been received at the consulate.


Did you call the embassy? Did you apply from Mumbai?


----------



## globetrotter1984

Husain999 said:


> Did you call the embassy? Did you apply from Mumbai?


I applied in Delhi. I checked the status online and also called VFS. They just say that the application is with Delhi consulate.

Can we contact the consulate directly? Is the status supposed to change while the application is under processing?


----------



## 1326170

globetrotter1984 said:


> I applied in Delhi. I checked the status online and also called VFS. They just say that the application is with Delhi consulate.
> 
> Can we contact the consulate directly? Is the status supposed to change while the application is under processing?


Yes you can call the embassy between 2-3 to inquire.
You can also email the immigration officers. Do this only if its been more than 2 months.
The status doesn't change much, just that you'll get an SMS once its dispatched.


----------



## globetrotter1984

Husain999 said:


> Yes you can call the embassy between 2-3 to inquire.
> You can also email the immigration officers. Do this only if its been more than 2 months.
> The status doesn't change much, just that you'll get an SMS once its dispatched.


Thanks for the information. I applied 5 weeks back, so I guess I will wait few more weeks before calling/ emailing the embassy.


----------



## 1326170

Yup the minimum is 8 weeks


----------



## sri sri

hi prash any update about your visa?
or did you hear any one got visa who applied in august?
thanks


----------

